# Grafik umschalten?



## csms (21. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend
Wir haben folgendes Problem:Bei dem Notebock:Packard Bell EN LS11HR-115GE Intel i5-2410M & 6GB RAM Hardwarecamp24
Die Intelgrafik in der Cpu reicht bei weitem nicht aus.Das NB hat ja eine Radeon GK.Wir dachten,diese schaltet sich automatisch bei grössere Belastung zu.Tut diese aber nicht.Also immer nur die Intel.Im Bios gibt es keine Funktion die Intel abzuschalten bzw.die radeon auszuwählen.Hat jemand Tips oder Tricks wäre ich sehr dankbar.Leider kenne ich mich nur bei PCs aus.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2012)

Hast Du denn die Treiber aktuell, und zwar direkt von packard bell?


----------



## csms (21. Januar 2012)

Welchen Treiber?GK Intel oder ATI?


----------



## csms (21. Januar 2012)

Sorry wegen der Doppelpost.Welchen Treiber?Alle Treiber sollten aktuell sein,habe auch alle W7 Updates gemacht.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. Januar 2012)

Die Treiber dort: Support Download


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Januar 2012)

Ich kann bei meinem Schlepptop die Grafikkarte im CCC umschalten ( i5 430m /  HD 5650 )


----------



## csms (21. Januar 2012)

Ja.Alle Treiber sind auf dem neusten Stand.Wenn ich die Intel GK deaktiviere(gerätemanager) meldet Windows einen Fehler bei der ATI GK.Dieses Gerät funktioniert nicht richtig.


----------



## Lexxro (26. Januar 2012)

Sowas habe ich mit meinem Asus K53sv laptop auch. 
Zwischen GT540m und Intel HD 3000
Hab mal Formatiert und danach hat es sich nicht mehr umschalten lassen ging nur alles über Intel HD3000 und mein GT540m war einfach weg, hab alles versucht aber nix geholfen. Nach 4-5 tagen wie aus heiterem himmel funktionierte es, ohne ein update zu machen (Manuell oder Automatisch) 
Für mich ist dieser "Optimus Technology" ein Rätsel.
Auch weil ich z.B ein Spiel nur mit GT540m starten will, geht es eigentlich überhaupt nicht und wenn, dann nur mit der niedrigsten einstellung, frag mich dann hee??
Werde heute wieder Formatieren müssen und bestimmt ist mein GT540 weg -.- Rätselhaft das ganze für mich!


----------



## csms (26. Januar 2012)

Danke für Eure Antworten.Werde jetzt mal zum Kumpel fahren und den CCC aufspielen.Bin mal gespannt...
MfG


----------

